

Learning Node, Express, Jade, MongoDB from scratch - pranavpiyush
http://www.pranavpiyush.com/web-app-with-node-express-jade-mongoose-and-mongodb/

======
jedireza
This is the same stack that Drywall is built with. When you're ready to get
past a simple hello world app, please take some time to checkout the project.

[http://jedireza.github.io/drywall/](http://jedireza.github.io/drywall/)

~~~
jasoncwarner
Care to give elevator pitch for drywall? I checked it out and looks
interesting, but wanted to see where you were going with it.

~~~
jedireza
Hey Jason, thanks for taking a look. Right now it's just an open source
project of mine, not a business or anything. If something isn't clear after
reading the GitHub page, please open an issue or send me an email. I've
started breaking out wiki pages from questions I've received. My main focus
right now is getting more eyes on the project and gathering feedback.

------
BenderV
I have been learning Node, Express, Redis and SocketIO this week-end on
CodeSchool. That was really great (fun, quick, interesting)

For those you want to try it, here is a 2 day pass :
[http://go.codeschool.com/jxYVXA](http://go.codeschool.com/jxYVXA)

(No affiliation)

~~~
hackerboos
The course:

[https://www.codeschool.com/courses/real-time-web-with-
nodejs](https://www.codeschool.com/courses/real-time-web-with-nodejs)

------
karangoeluw
Site is down.

~~~
pranavpiyush
guess I need to change my hosting provider... didn't expect so much traffic...

~~~
caffeinetocode
Godaddy.com :)

I understand why your site is down :)

~~~
pranavpiyush
Hah... it was actually Westhost - don't know why I'm still using them. Called
them and seems like I hit the limit on simultaneous clients allowed.. :/

Now begins the search for better blog hosting... any ideas?

~~~
imjared
github pages + jekyll should work nicely for you

~~~
pranavpiyush
thanks - didn't know that was possible. upgrading now.

------
ing33k
welcome to HN effect :)

~~~
pranavpiyush
lesson learnt for sure...

